# Cinnamon preening.



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

She has become so much more comfortable out of her cage, both alone and with Jari hangin' out nearby. She has been very vocal lately too, making loud and happy sounds and conversing with Jari. So overall I am very pleased with the progress


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

She's just stunning! Look at her plumage, just an overall gorgeous girl. I just want to snatch her away :blush:


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

She's beautiful. And just look at those gorgeous dark eyes!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you guys :blush: I'd really like to get a few photos of her in flight, as she has beautiful big wings and is such a graceful flier, although it's quite difficult to achieve I imagine


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful girl...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is gorgeous


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Simbah said:


> She's just stunning! Look at her plumage, just an overall gorgeous girl. I just want to snatch her away :blush:


Me too! Hhhhmmm....I think I could get to NZ quicker. 
She's adorable. Love her tail stripes!


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha, thanks everyone  I love her striped feathers too, so does my Dad


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

(S)he is so cute


----------

